# I feel like I am losingmy grip on reality



## SJ_ (Dec 6, 2019)

Hi, I'm SJ.

I have been diagnosed and dealt with generalized anxiety disorder and recurring major depressive disorder since I was a kid due to a toxic living situation. I have been in and out of therapy for years but have never been satisfied or helped much. I stopped going to therapy for 3 years and in that time frame, I ended up back in a toxic situation with someone who has anxiety, depression, and PTSD and as an empathy I could never get mad at this person for yelling at me because I knew where the pain was coming from. Things got worse and I moved out a year ago. This past year has been rough because several people have mentioned to me that I am constantly depersonalizing things in my life and beyond that the feeling of losing my grip on reality is slipping from me and I am scared.

I started doing research on dissociative identity disorder, depersonalization, and derealization.....all of these descriptions are things I have felt/ experienced most of my life and now really scared that I'm losing myself. My anxiety and depression have increasingly gotten worse as well. I just met someone and fell in love with him recently and I am terrified that I'm going to mess this great thing up because of what happens in my head.

I did reach out to a therapist and did a first time patient assessment 2 days ago but my first actual therapy appointment isn't for another 2 weeks because they are booked and I can't see the nurse practitioner for another 2 months despite the fact I'm losing my head now.

I don't know what to do in the mean time and I'm freaking out.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, SJ


----------



## Sabby (Nov 29, 2019)

Hi, your not going to lose your grip on reality. That's what DPDR does as it makes you feel that way. You can and will get better. I'm in a similar situation as I'm battling extreme DPDR. I'm on medication and am now starting alternative therapies. I believe it will take effort to resolve this but am motivated and willing. I believe another key element to recovery is to continue and live your life as best as possible. Wish you all the best.


----------



## SJ_ (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks, I can't get therapy or medication help for 2 weeks to 2 months and I don't know how to manage it in the meantime. I do what I need to in my daily life but sometimes I just lose co centraition on everything.


----------

